# NHL fans?



## Kickass32 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm guessing there are not many NHL fans around here as I don't see many Canadians on the boards........but are their ANY fans of hockey?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Huge hockey fan. Been a Washington Capitals fan my whole life. Kicked ass in the season. Now hoping they don't fall apart in the playoffs like usual.


----------

